

SEO is bullshit - futileboy
http://www.ryanlane.com/2013/03/seo-is-bullshit-2/

======
chadlpowell
Great post. When will search engines start punishing keyword stuffing below
the fold - hell, below the footer? For example, Google 'flowers' and scroll to
the bottom of the top three sites. Other than bots, no one reads this 8pt font
noise.

~~~
futileboy
Thanks! Hopefully sooner than later. I got all fired up trying to search for a
car part, an area of the web I mostly avoid and was surprised to find so many
sites still getting ranked highly for doing this.

